# Difference between FD-R773-2 & FD-R773-0



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

The FD-R773-2 is for 52T large chain ring with a max chain ring difference of 22T.

The FD-R773-0 is for 50T large chain ring with a max chain ring difference of 20T.

I need the FD-R773-2 for my build, but am having problems finding one in braze on. The FD-R773-0 is readily available.

Does anyone know what is the real difference between a -2 and -0? It seems odd that Shimano would make 2 different FDs with one being for 52T and the other for 50T chainrings.

Please let me know if anyone out there knows where I could find a find a braze on FD-R773-2 for 52T chain rings.

Thank you.


----------

